# Caramel Cream Cake



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

This was my first time making this cake and it was unbelievable!

http://www.southernliving.com/food/...mel-dessert-recipes-00417000069054/page2.html













z0bp.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 17, 2013


















c5ca.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 17, 2013


----------



## chef willie (Dec 17, 2013)

Holey Moley...looks scrumptious....Willie


----------



## driedstick (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks great very nice


----------

